# More go than Woah! New pony won't stop!



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I've just bought a new pony, and clearly she's a left brain extrovert. http://files.parelli.com/HorsenalityChart.pdf?pa-token=E0B3480A-9410-4ADC-8E43-769C59B9998D 

She's a lovely fun ride, but gets really easily carried away, and can get a little scary to ride (as she almost forgets to listen to my body language, and just goes into hyper drive, she doesn't gallop off or anything, just trots and gets faster, and faster!)

I'm getting her neck used to flexing, so that if ever we're hacking, and she does take off, I can do a one rein stop... however, I don't wan't something just for emergencies, I just don't want her to take off at all :-| 

I make sure when she does start tanking off, I relax my seat, to try to send her the signals to slow, but she doesn't listen at all!

I have only had her since yesterday, so I understand that she may not be used to me yet, but when do ground work with her, she's extremely responsive, which is why I was happy to ride today - as she was showing signs that she's reading my body language.

Any ideas, constructive criticism welcome (as long as not too harsh please!)


----------



## JessPintoMare (May 15, 2011)

It may be that her old owners let her get away with stuff like that. She's trying to get her bluff in on you. I know because my pony/horse does the exact same thing. You don't need to worrg about being gentle if you want her to quit it. Once she understands that you are the boss she'll start to behave.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

My pony's old trick was to run back to the barn with her owners. :-| That did not fly with me.

The very second I felt her wanting to speed up while we were trotting, I would ask her to slow down or just go down to the walk. I used gradual aids. First, the deeping of my seat. If that was ignored, I'd use my voice (it doesn't really matter what you said, just that you use a deep, slow tone) and do a gentle pull and release on the reins. If that was ignored, then I'd use BIG versions. Sit way back, say "whoa" loudly, and pull back on the reins (just remember not to pull steady, keep doing a pull and release). Once she did what I wanted, slow down/walk/whoa/whatever, then I praised her loudly, scratched her neck, all good stuff. Don't be afraid to set down the law and then reward her when she does it right. Horses respect a fair leader.
I did also have to do some small circles to slow her down when I didn't catch her initial speed up in advance.

Now my pony instantly stops when I deepen my seat and say "whoa." Ponies are smart. She figured out that life was easier for her when she just did as I asked. She also had to figure out that I was not like her old owners and I was not going to be run off with. And she did.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for your replies  The problem is, IslandWave, is that I have tried all that, as soon as she quickens, I try to slow her, by doing what you suggested, but she just gets quicker! And then as soon as I finally get her to stop (after ages of her charging round like a mad-thing!) as soon as I praise her, she takes off again! Argh! But the thing is, she's naughty and nasty all the time too! I've never known a horse to be genuinely nasty, but she actually is! Biting, kicking, turning her back end! And she's a ring leader too. My other horse and the other horse in the field (not mine) have never escaped ever, but as soon as I get her, they're out in the neighbours field!? Ah, I think I've bitten off more than I can chew (such a shame, as when I tried her, she suited me down to the ground - still fast, but didn't tank off!) Luckily, I have 2 weeks trial with her. I don't like giving up on a horse, but I'm not wasting money on a horse that just tanks off with me :-| sorry about the rant guys!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

My Arabian gelding really likes to run. I know most will say that a bit is just a disguise for bad training, but using a curb bit for a time so he couldent ignore me did wonders for us. It might very well have been the "wrong" way to go, but it is what I did, and it worked. I ride him in a (cross pull?) hackamore now, and he is very well trained (for a trail/endurance horse). This is just a thought, as I am just a self/internet/family taught horseperson and I have seen horses with bloody lips and chins because of people misusing curb bits.
Using curb bits harshly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Circles


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

HollyLolly said:


> Thanks for your replies  The problem is, IslandWave, is that I have tried all that, as soon as she quickens, I try to slow her, by doing what you suggested, but she just gets quicker! And then as soon as I finally get her to stop (after ages of her charging round like a mad-thing!) as soon as I praise her, she takes off again! Argh! But the thing is, she's naughty and nasty all the time too! I've never known a horse to be genuinely nasty, but she actually is! Biting, kicking, turning her back end! And she's a ring leader too. My other horse and the other horse in the field (not mine) have never escaped ever, but as soon as I get her, they're out in the neighbours field!? Ah, I think I've bitten off more than I can chew (such a shame, as when I tried her, she suited me down to the ground - still fast, but didn't tank off!) Luckily, I have 2 weeks trial with her. I don't like giving up on a horse, but I'm not wasting money on a horse that just tanks off with me :-| sorry about the rant guys!


Aw, a nasty pony really sounds like no fun at all. The only problem with mine is that she's super smart that I have to keep on my toes so she doesn't outsmart me!

So is your pony steerable when she starts speeding up?
If so, you could try this method: Once she ignores your aids to slow down, make her go go GO. Make her trot her little legs off, doing circles, laps, figures, whatever, as fast as her little legs will go. Trot her around until she ask to slow down and when she does, make her go even more. Then, on your terms, ask nicely for a walk. If she doesn't listen, trot her into the ground and then ask nicely again until she WANTS to slow down because going fast gets all the time really is just hard work.

Is she good at lunging?


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Again, thanks for all your replies.
Firstly, I have tried circles, and she just gets faster each time until she just ends up spinning around!

Secondly, I would try a curb bit, but probably only as a last resort, as you mentioned Christabelle, they can be dangerous if you don't know what you're doing, and I've never used one before.

And IslandWave, that may just work, I'll give it a try and let you know tonight. She's decent doing join up and the parelli circle game, but I've not tried lunging her. I'm gonna try her again this evening, maybe she's more settles, and hopefully less nasty :/


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Holly, not every horse fits every rider. It drives me crazy when a young rider comes on talking about a horse they just got and is clearly overhorsed but "loves her to death" or "she's my life".

A good horseman knows when it's the wrong fit or when the training the horse needs is either beyond them or they just don't have the time for.

You've gotten some good advise, now you need to choose whether you will apply it (and you have the experience to apply it), or it's just time to move on to a horse that is more suited to you.

Personally, I have no qualm about letting a horse go if it doesn't fit in my program.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

^ That is very sound advice.

The reason that I asked about the lunging, is that you can do almost the same method on the lunge line. When the horse speeds up unasked, or when the horse ignores your vocal command to slow down, just make them do the opposite and go up a gait and do several circles until they want to slow down. But this only works if you have a horse who respects and understands the lunging circle and will not just decide to take off and leave you in the dust.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advise, she seems to know her stuff when she's being lunged so I will definitely start incorporating voice cues.

Also, a slight update, she doesn't seem as nasty today, in fact, she seems pretty normal. Actually coming up to me for a fuss, and following me around.

And iridehorses, you're a Mod for the wrong forum if it drives you that "crazy". I came on here to ask a question, because I'd get an answer from like minded people. I did not expect to be put down for asking such a question, especially by a Mod of all people. I shouldn't be made to feel bad for not knowing what to do in this situation. At least I asked, unlike some people, who don't ask, and just let the problem get worse, instead of trying to fix it (then again, right now, I don't blame them for not asking, because they'll just get put down like I did for it) And yes, I have had some good advise, which I am going to use. I'm not just gonna ask a question, get advise from people who have put in time to answer, then just go and ignore it. Also, not once have I said "she's my life" or "I love her to death", I said that when I tried her, she seemed to have a lovely pace and temperament that suited me, and the way I ride, which is why I bought her. I'm going to rap this up now because it's made me angry and upset for someone being downright rude just for me asking a question (yes, it may seem silly to some of you, but it's a genuine question, otherwise I wouldn't ask) Next time, iridehorses, if it drives you that crazy, don't read or reply to my post, because, after all, I'm just a young rider that can't deal with the training this horse needs.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Young lady, if you think that all you will get is like minded answers or people blowing rainbows at you, you have no idea what a forum is all about.

Secondly, my response to you was a correct assessment of your situation. I have no idea of your age and the remark about young members was not directed to you specifically, only that some member do not recognize that they are over their heads and that there is a time to get out from a potentially bad situation for themselves and their horse.

If you can not take advise given in a constructive, polite way, then perhaps it is you who does not belong on the forum. The forum is a place to learn and sometimes learning is that it's the wrong horse. I didn't tell you to get rid of your new purchase, I suggested that it should be an option. Learn to read what people are saying instead of looking for an argument.


----------

